
In 2017, only 34 black women raised more than $1M in startup funding - karlhughes
https://techcrunch.com/2018/06/13/an-update-on-black-women-raising-startup-funding/
======
Kazooie_Bird
Stopped reading at:

"Still, the median amount of funding raised by black women is $0. That’s
because the majority of startups founded by black women receive no money."

'Majority' does not mean 'all'. Credibility lies significantly in precision
and facts; especially for causes like these.

~~~
davelnewton
IMO that's not a sufficient reason to stop reading. One mis-use of a
mathematical term misses the larger point. YMMV. Rather than dismissing
entirely why not send a brief, polite message?

~~~
Kazooie_Bird
When an article is generalizing 'all' for a civil point that is being thrown
around like a Frisbee, credibility is gained when precise pieces of
information are presented in a thoughtful, transparent way. The larger point
is not reinforced by their article that exaggerates. Facts win arguments;
emotions only handouts. Thank you for your reply.

